# photos



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

Hey guys, 
take a look at the re-opened monthly photo competition.... Looks like I might have chosen a hard theme this month, but thats no reason not to give it a shot!!

come on people!


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

I will, tommorrow sometime, hopefully. IF I have a good photo of my doe preggers, as the other one popped the night before her photo session XD.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I have a beautiful blue, Im just waiting for her to swell up a bit more and then she is prime for a photo sesh. I would have loads but she seems to be the only pregnant doe out of 4 from the same litter which I put in with bucks on the same day.


----------

